# Can cats be allergic to sunlight?!



## MagicMelon (23 May 2013)

One of my bengals (who is grey marbled in case that matters) has been suffering on and off since we got her with around the edges / tips of her ears going scabby and itchy. The scabby bits are only on the outside, underneath the area is just pinker.  

She's been to the vet on about 4 occasions now when she has it and they just say treat her for mites which I do (although she is hell to treat as she HATES us touching her ears, likely because of this problem!).  But I know its not mites as it goes away of its own accord over the winter every single year (and the mite treatment does absolutely nothing).  We had a really sunny day last week and she lay on the table with the sun pouring through the window onto her and the next day the scabbiness started.  She normally goes outside but hasn't been over the past few months since we've moved house (and dont have a secure, fenced in bit built yet).  So is it possible to be allergic to rays which come through a window?!

If anyone else can put forward any other ideas, that would be great.  I know she could be allergic to lots of other stuff but its weird it seems to tie in with sunny days.


----------



## Archiepoo (23 May 2013)

could be simply sunburn? very common on pink ears


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 May 2013)

archiepoo said:



			could be simply sunburn? very common on pink ears
		
Click to expand...

^ This.


----------



## Amymay (23 May 2013)

Yes, our white cat suffered terribly, and had to have the tips of her ears removed.


----------



## hackneylass2 (24 May 2013)

I echo sunburn.

P20  applied 20 mins before going in the sun will do the trick, and yes, sunlight through windows can be worse than direct exposure.

In any case P20 is excellent for anyone, as a redhead I swear by it.  Friends in Greece routinely use it on their horses and cats, it was they who alerted me to it many years ago.


----------



## pines of rome (24 May 2013)

Yes, my two white ones get scabby bits on their ears in the sun, I have to keep an eye on them as it can be cancer, they are both sixteen now and have always had this on their ears!


----------

